# Online Color Challenge !!! Let's see what SS.org Sees!



## Sebastian (Apr 21, 2013)

My friend sent me a really cool link - to a color discrimination challenge!

Check it out 
Color Test - Online Color Challenge | X-Rite

My score:







So, post your scores!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 21, 2013)

MY EYES !!!!  
It was quiet fun to do , here's my score


----------



## yamen21 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2013)

Did it, but the screen I am on has a spot where my little cousin put a magnet near it for too long... so I scored 65.

Will try it later at home on my BenQ monitor


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 21, 2013)

yamen21 said:


>



Nice!


----------



## skeels (Apr 21, 2013)

Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.

Your score: 114
Gender: Male
Age range: 40-49
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


0 ( Perfect Color Acuity )
99 ( Low Color Acuity )

Dang. Did better than I thought because Color blindness runs in my family. And I have a headache. Why am I staring at this computer screen?

Often, I can see more colors than other people. I attribute this mysterious fact to being all messed up. 

My grandfather was bad. Before I was born, he drove a yellow Saab and got into a wreck. He didn't want my grandmother to know, so he went out and bought another Saab just like it. Except it was orange.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 21, 2013)

I've done this several times - I am usually in the 4-9 range.


----------



## Edika (Apr 21, 2013)

I got 7!


----------



## skeels (Apr 21, 2013)

I took it again and got a 63. 

That's much better! Right?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Decreate (Apr 23, 2013)

I got 11.


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 23, 2013)

Perfect score. Which is weird, because I just went to the optometrist (I'm planning on having iLasik) and I couldn't see anything on one of the squares on a color acuity chart they used in the office. They told me my color vision was great and not to worry, so maybe it was blank.


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Ginsu (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm afraid to try it, actually. I like the sort of naivety of certain things, and also, having synesthesia, I hear color/see sound/whatever...I don't mind missing out on sight, but missing out on sounds because I can't see the color would really upset me, so I can't bring myself to do this. XD


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not gonna screenshot it but I got a score of 4. And apparently I am deficient in the yellows, when I totally thought I was messing up the pinks.


----------



## Bodes (Jun 4, 2013)

50... I could see some errors, but gave up after too long!


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm glad, though it's a shame this doesn't go further. Should stick with visual arts instead of music it seems :3


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 14, 2013)

whoo 





Being a web designer, this is a relief haha.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not gonna screencap, but I got an 18. Not super-dee-duper, but better than I expected, for having bad astigmatism.

Apparently blue was my weakest spot.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## The Reverend (Jun 23, 2013)

I got 139. I'm not surprised. People think I'm just being facetious when I saw that I don't see color.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 26, 2013)

I scored a *90*, but at least I am not the worst. They laugh at me when I go to the eye doctor and I have to do that color test where you have to see the numbers amongst the colored dots. People are shocked to find out I do Web, Graphic, and Photography work. I think it gives me an edge in some regards, especially with web. If I have a hard time seeing something, others with similar or worse deficiencies will as well. So I am usually all about contrast and very bold and distinct color shades.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2013)

8 here!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2013)

I had to hide errr thing, but left sonic peaking at you guys.....


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if I'd get a better score if I was well rested and had my glasses on...


----------



## jwade (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn, I'm good at colors.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

I got an 11... That just happens to be my lucky color... 

Also... I'm not sure this was really fair considering I have like a -7 prescription... I can't even find my glasses if I take them off...

I apparently have trouble with the area between green and blue...


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 17, 2013)

No one has done as badly as I did. I think I might be semi-colorblind.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 17, 2013)

I got a score of 7. Don't forget, the type of monitor that you're using can play a huge part of this!


----------

